# Stuck in Ugly Skin



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I can't seem to log in properly. i have stored a link to my UserCP in my bookmarks, but it makes me log in. I log in and get redirected to the "mobile" skin. If I click on "To get back to the default skin, click Here", it logs me out again. I can't get to anything logged in in the normal, orange skin.

I have tried closing my browser and tried clearing my cookies.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Figured it out. Somehow, it was rejecting www.tivocommunity.com cookies.


----------

